# Howto: JEE6 reference architecture on FreeBSD 8.2



## elgrande (Jan 18, 2011)

This is describing how to deploy the weld java ee 6 reference implementation on FreeBSD.
I am starting on my first post with the component needed, detailed instructions might follow.

To be installed from ports:
- Eclipse
- Eclipse webtools
- Maven 2
- OpenJDK 6

To be install manually:
- Maven 3 (bootstrapped by maven 2)
- JBoss as 6.0.0-Final

To be installed as eclipse plugins:
- JBoss Tools
- Eclipse Maven Plugin

To be deployed:
- Maven Project from archetype: 
  Group: org.jboss.weld.archetypes 
  Artifact: ID jboss-javaee6-webapp
  Version: 1.0.1-Beta1


----------

